

Can fish be treated with homeopathy and if so, how? - krigath
http://homeopathyplus.com.au/a-can-fish-be-treated-with-homeopathy/

======
gregjor
Yes it works just as well on fish as it does on people. Also try prayer, which
also works on fish (except for unclean shellfish and eels) and doesn't require
purifying the water with UV light.

------
jejones3141
There are people who don't know that homeopathy is utter BS?

~~~
PeterLiddiard
Are there people who don't know that the majority of Western medicine is based
on Newtonian physics, and tends not to account for quantum effects?

Yes, homeopathic medicine is extremely unlikely to contain any atoms of the
active ingredient... instead, it works on a quantum level.

